# Lion's Mane



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Got one of these for Christmas. Should be interesting:


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Looking forward to the report - would like to make crab cakes with Lions Mane one time but never found enough to do it .


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

We had one on the counter and it ended up giving us 4 batches of lions mane. Smaller each time. But enough for meals or appetizers. Just keep spraying them, don’t let them dry out.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Vicious Fishous said:


> We had one on the counter and it ended up giving us 4 batches of lions mane. Smaller each time. But enough for meals or appetizers. Just keep spraying them, don’t let them dry out.





DanP said:


> Looking forward to the report - would like to make crab cakes with Lions Mane one time but never found enough to do it .


Just sauteed a few slices in butter with garlic, salt, and pepper. Absolutely delicious.


----------



## alysekinser (12 mo ago)

I might need one of those.I got some seeds of lions mane australia when I visited my uncle a few weeks ago and would like to to give it a try and grow some in my backyard. I am not sure about making a crab cake with these mushrooms. The thing is that the lions mane mushroom;s taste reminds a lot of seafood. Adding it to a crab cake would simply waste its culinary properties. The benefits will still be there but I see no point in doing so. It would be like eating crab combined with lobster.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I believe the mushroom is the crab substitute


----------



## bamacreekbum (10 mo ago)

I found this one 4 years ago:



had to cut it out in pieces because it was grown around the vines in the photo:



Bama Creek Bum


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Coming along nicely, starting to get teeth I think.


----------

